# Is anyone else getting logged out automatically?



## gmc2003 (Oct 23, 2017)

At first I thought it was just the firewall/security at work, but it seems to be happening on my home computer also. Most of the time it happens when I click on the recent link. Also when this happens I can't sign-in again. Clearing my cache and histories, doesn't seem to have any effect. To remedy this I have to back-page until I find a page that I'm logged onto. Then I'm good to go. Just curious if this is on my end or a glitch in the system.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 23, 2017)

It's not happening to me. I'm using Chrome on my home computer.
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 23, 2017)

Thanks Al, I use a chromebook at home and a Lenovo laptop at work. It also seems to be happening when I hit the home button. Strange.

Chris


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 23, 2017)

I was getting logged out when I left or went to go on Google or whatever.. 
Then I hit that "stay logged in" and it helped out big time.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 23, 2017)

Thanks Rings, I've seen that option, but never tried it. 

Chris


----------



## dls1 (Oct 23, 2017)

I've used Firefox as my browser exclusively for the last 15 years, or so. I always remain logged in and have had no problems on the forum until 4 or 5 days ago. When I went go on the forum I noticed I was logged out, and was blocked from logging in with the following message,








When I hit the "Learn More" link, I then got the following,
*"About insecure pages

Pages that need to transmit private information, such as credit cards, personal information and passwords, need to have a secure connection to help prevent attackers from stealing your information. (Tip: A secure connection will have **"HTTPS" in the address bar, along with a green lock icon**.) *

*Pages that don’t transmit any private information can have an unencrypted connection (HTTP). It is not advised to enter private information, such as passwords, on a web page that shows HTTP in the address bar. The information you enter can be stolen over this insecure connection. *

*The **HTTPS** protocol is designed to protect user data from eavesdropping (confidentiality) and from modification (integrity) on the network. Websites that handle user data should use HTTPS to protect their users from attackers. If a website uses HTTP instead of HTTPS, it is trivial to steal user information (such as their login credentials). This was famously demonstrated by **Firesheep**.*

*To fix this issue, install and configure a SSL/TLS certificate onto your server. There are various vendors offering free and paid certificates. If you are using a cloud platform, they may have their own ways of enabling HTTPS."*

I’m now logged in using Chrome which, to me, is inconvenient, but I guess I can live with it, at least temporarily. What concerns me more is the fact that the forum has not upgraded from using HTTP, which is archaic, to HTTPS. It’s a very easy and inexpensive fix, and it provides far more security for the users.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 24, 2017)

Still happening even with clicking on stay logged in, with the home icon and the recent tab.


Chris


----------



## rjob (Oct 27, 2017)

GMC
Getting the same issue for several days. Thought it was on my end. Tried the stay logged in feature - not a fix.
This was fixed earlier - seems to have returned.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 27, 2017)

FYI Jeff    

 TulsaJeff
 eff

It happens to me all the time.  I log in and click Stay Logged In.  I have to relog in several times a visit.  Big PIA!!!!
For some reason it only does this on my android phone.  My hime computer stays logged in most of the time.
Gary


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 27, 2017)

I am reporting this.. thank you for your patience. I'm not sure what is causing this but hopefully they can get it fixed quickly!


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 7, 2017)

tulsajeff said:


> I am reporting this.. thank you for your patience. I'm not sure what is causing this but hopefully they can get it fixed quickly!



Jeff, Any updates on the logoff issue. It's still happening

Chris


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 7, 2017)

gmc2003
, Thank you for the feedback.

I am having the same issue as well, if that’s any consolation ;-)

We have not had any success with the current server running Nginx so we are moving the site (behind the scenes of course) to a fully managed server with cPanel which should help us to be able to better solve this problem as well as our sporadic email issues.

This migration has definitely been a project of mass proportion so I sincerely appreciate everyone’s patience.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 7, 2017)

Thank you for responding. It's not a major issue - just a little inconvenience.  Personally I think the move has been a success.

Chris


----------



## okie362 (Nov 7, 2017)

Interesting.  I stay logged in literally for days ata a time as I work on the PC all day and don't shut down at night.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 9, 2017)

okie362 said:


> Interesting.  I stay logged in literally for days ata a time as I work on the PC all day and don't shut down at night.


Okie this is happening when I'm logged in and hit the recent link icon or the home icon. 

Chris


----------

